# Missy hates me



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

My rat Missy hates me she won't let me pet her, she snaps at me. Anything I put in her cage she destroys, dumps the potty box, dumps her food, tears apart the floor covering, she's in the rat manor cage so ANYTHING on any of the top levels she throws down. I opened the door to change her water & she took off, hid behind my dresser. She's driving me crazy. My boyfriends mom suggested taking her back but I don't want her to end up snake food. I just want her to like me. She won't even take treats & if she does she doesn't eat them she pushes the out of the cage between the bars...any suggestions.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this the girl you thought might be pregnant? Maybe getting her a friend would help calm her down a bit? I may be wrong though.


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah It is. I plan on getting her a friend Just wanted to wait in case the babies I had had something contagious. So wanted to make sure she was ok until I got another. She seems to be alright, but now we're buying a house & plan on moving soon so I figured maybe I should wait.


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't pick her up, also anything I touch must be bad lol I touched her ladder & she threw it off..wanted to leave her stuck there for being a brat but her food & water was down below lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If she's pregnant, her temperament now will likely change once she's had the bubs. If she's not, she's probably completely unsocialized... and lonely.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She sounds sad. 

Please just be patient with her. Spend time just talking to her without trying to touch her. I hope you guys can get past this.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

did you just get her? like with in the past three months? Because she might be scared....or just not use to you yet.

first off. i would just leave her alone for a day or two. The start feeding her treats....blueberries or some yoggies. hopefully by doing that you will get her thinking that hands are not so bad.


just start off slow. Rachel was a feeder rat that was full grown when i bought her.

after doing this...shes now my heart rat.


she went from almost biting my finger off...for no reason.


to licking my finger off. Just give her time to learn to trust you. PLEASE don't give up on her!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you getting her checked at the vets to ensure the babies that passed away haven't gave anything to Missy?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds like a very unhappy rat that needs some TLC, patience and some ratty friends.
Just don't take the rejection personal but gently keep working with her. She is probably scared to death and has learned that biting keeps the danger at bay. If she bites, you have proceeded too fast with her training. 
Give her Yogie pieces, I know it's junk food but it's for the good cause.
Don't forget she only has a rat brain not a human.
I hope her friends will help her feel more content.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheerios and peas are much more loved in this house than yogies, too.


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Shes obviously a bit scaredy; but thats ok because when she finally trusts you it'll be so rewarding, trust me.
On this webpage: http://www.dapper.com.au/articles.htm 
there is a section called 'Fuzzlet World' which you might consider following to help bond with your rat.

Two very good ways of getting your rat to feel safe around you are:
1. letting her run around in a small space (eg. the bathroom, or even the bath), then she can explore you in her own time. But don't try to touch her too much, it works best if you let the rat come to you, however long that takes.
2. Wearing a huge warm hoodie or granny-style over-sized cardigan and letting her hideaway underneath it. I would stay standing up if you choose to do this though, so she can't jump out and escape.
Both of these work by letting the rat get used to your smell. 

Also, be careful not to 'invade' the cage trying to get her attention. Keep your distance as much as is practical, because at the moment her cage is her only safe place where she can relax without scary loud noises and new things attacking her. 

good luck, let me know how you get on.


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

trying to work with her hopefully getting her a playmate today


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

tink_89817 said:


> trying to work with her hopefully getting her a playmate today


You need to do quarantine this time. Did you get Missy checked over?


----------

